
2k+ Users Mastodon Instance Shutdown Shows the Need for Choosing the Good One - carlchenet
https://carlchenet.com/the-importance-of-choosing-the-correct-mastodon-instance/
======
ocdtrekkie
I was formerly on mastodon.cloud, and I was tipping the admin on Patreon. I
didn't use Mastodon too much, but recently found that my instance was almost
always down, and running a very old version of Mastodon compared to everyone
else. So I decided to move.

After looking through the list of popular instances for a bit, perusing some
of their rules, worrying about whether I ended up on one of the servers with
an aggressive server block list (where I might not be able to talk to
everyone, because those servers are viewed as bad), or one of the servers who
is on everyone else's block lists (because "free speech zones" are considered
bad by the former group), I went ahead and signed up on mastodon.social.

As important as the federated aspect is to me, with the lack of a full profile
migration option, moving is painful, and I don't want to risk getting another
instance that goes dead. If the developer of the software stops maintaining
his, then the whole system is pretty much dead, so it's a safe bet.

~~~
carlchenet
I agree, full migration profile is quite needed. But the project is still
quite young and improvments were alreday brought for this feature.

